# Commencal Meta HT 24 (2019)



## Itekei (6. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Tochter, bislang auf Wooms unterwegs, soll ihr erstes MTB spendiert bekommen, mit dem ich ihr anfange bisschen Geländetechnik zu zeigen und - so mein Traum - sie auch mal mit in den Bikepark nehme.

Ich habe ein Faible für das Commencal Meta HT 24 (2019) KLICK! entwickelt.
Eure Meinungen dazu (gerne auch Alternativvorschläge - Federgabel sollte drin sein, Dämpfer noch nicht).

Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (6. Oktober 2018)

11.6kg ist bei dem aufgerufenen Preis ...kein Leichtgewicht !

Das Kania 24 Suspension wiegt 2kg weniger .. und spart 270€

Weitere Alternativen findest du bestimmt ...

Aber schaut cool aus ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (6. Oktober 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine Tochter, bislang auf Wooms unterwegs, soll ihr erstes MTB spendiert bekommen, mit dem ich ihr anfange bisschen Geländetechnik zu zeigen und - so mein Traum - sie auch mal mit in den Bikepark nehme.
> 
> ...


In den Bikepark mit der Starren Mühle? Würde ich persönlich nicht machen!


----------



## Schnegge (7. Oktober 2018)

Wenn es ins Gelände und den Bikepark gehen soll, ist das Commrncal von der Geo deutlich besser.


----------



## Itekei (8. Oktober 2018)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> 11.6kg ist bei dem aufgerufenen Preis ...kein Leichtgewicht


Dass ich mich mit einem Bike, das auch auf blauen Strecken im Bikepark funktionieren soll, erstmal aus der (Straßenfahrrad)-Leichtbau-Ecke a la Early Rider, Woom, Kania & Co. verabschiede, ist mir klar.

@Linipupini - Klar, mit Dämpfer wäre es natürlich besser, 1,5-1,9 TEUR will ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht für ein Kinderbike ausgeben. Wenn der Funke übergesprungen ist, gerne


----------



## Linipupini (8. Oktober 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Dass ich mich mit einem Bike, das auch auf blauen Strecken im Bikepark funktionieren soll, erstmal aus der (Straßenfahrrad)-Leichtbau-Ecke a la Early Rider, Woom, Kania & Co. verabschiede, ist mir klar.
> 
> @Linipupini - Klar, mit Dämpfer wäre es natürlich besser, 1,5-1,9 TEUR will ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht für ein Kinderbike ausgeben. Wenn der Funke übergesprungen ist, gerne


Musst du doch nicht. Hier ist bei dem Kaufpreis noch genügend Luft zum Teile kaufen und Pimpen!






https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/132804600150


----------



## Linipupini (8. Oktober 2018)

Das ist auch ne Waffe und einigermaßen günstig.
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1028395-kona-stinky-24


----------



## Itekei (8. Oktober 2018)

Von Kona würden mich mal die Gewichte interessieren. Wenn die solche Wurfanker sind wie früher, kommen die eher nicht in Frage.


----------



## Linipupini (8. Oktober 2018)

Rechne mal mit 16kg!


----------



## Itekei (8. Oktober 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Rechne mal mit 16kg!


Für wieviel Bikes?


----------



## Linipupini (8. Oktober 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Für wieviel Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dabona (10. Oktober 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine Tochter, bislang auf Wooms unterwegs, soll ihr erstes MTB spendiert bekommen, mit dem ich ihr anfange bisschen Geländetechnik zu zeigen und - so mein Traum - sie auch mal mit in den Bikepark nehme.
> 
> ...



Also mein 10 jähriger fährt auch das Commencal meta HT24. Allerdings aus 2015 und mit einer 26" RockShox.
Ist hauptsächlich auf 4cross tracks unterwegs....absolut genial das bike. Kann es nur empfehlen wenn es etwas härter zur Sache gehen soll.

Alternativen im 24" Komplettbike-Bereich gibt es glaube ich nicht viel. Da wäre noch das Clash Jr. von NS bikes.
http://www.ns-bikes.com/clash-jr,101,pl.html

Aber wie beim Commencal werden die Clashs von jahr zu jahr teurer...von der Geo her sind beide absolut hardcore tauglich finde ich.
Ansonsten ...
Icon 24
http://lilshredder.com/lil-shredder-icon-24

kotori 24
https://spawncycles.com/kotori-24

Dann das Dartmoor 24Player oder das Gamer intro 24
http://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/dirt-street/gamer-intro-24

..oder das Hornet Junior
http://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/enduro-trail/hornet-junior

Glaube das Specialized P.Street gab es auch mal in 24"...und auch ein Black Market Contraband 24".

Scott Voltage gab es auch mal
https://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Scott/Voltage-YZ-0-3-24,13530#product-specs

Ansonsten...bei pinkbike gibt es einen 24" thread mit über 3000Seiten.
https://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=110817&pagenum=1


----------

